# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La CHE no descarta medidas contra la sequía si no llueve

## sergi1907

Romeo inauguró ayer una conferencia internacional de la ONU en Zaragoza. Inquietud entre los regantes por los bajos niveles de agua embalsada.

No hay que estar preocupados, pero sí atentos para estar preparados por si llegado el momento hay que poner en marcha alguna medida del tipo de la Mesa de la Sequía", afirmó ayer el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE), Rafael Romeo, al ser preguntado por las perspectivas futuras del regadío dados los bajos niveles de los embalses y la persistente falta de lluvias. "Ha sido un año hidrológico muy malo, porque prácticamente no se han dado precipitaciones. Y ello ha generado cierta inquietud. Pero confiemos en que llueva y podamos recuperar el agua en los pantanos para que la próxima campaña se pueda desarrollar con normalidad".

Rafael Romeo inauguró ayer la conferencia internacional El agua en la economía verde en la práctica: hacia Río+20, organizada por la Oficina de la ONU de Apoyo al Decenio Internacional para la Acción: el Agua Fuente de Vida, que se celebra en la sede la CHE hasta mañana y que se encuadra dentro del proceso preparatorio para la Conferencia que tendrá lugar en Río en junio del 2012.

Romeo hizo hincapié en las medidas tomadas por los regantes para poder finalizar la campaña, "algunas quizás poco comprendidas o aceptadas, como la suspensión o recorte del abastecimiento de agua para Zaragoza desde Yesa, porque ya se temía un verano difícil". Sin embargo, también recordó que, quitando los grandes sistemas --Bardenas, Alto Aragón y Canal de Aragón y Cataluña-- "el resto de cuencas ha terminado con relativa normalidad esta campaña, incluso en el río Huerva". Y es que tanto usuarios como técnicos y responsables de las administraciones están muy pendientes del clima. Las altas temperaturas del mes de octubre comienzan a recordar la época previa a la sequía del 2005.

http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/n...ve_705192.html

----------


## Madrugaor

¡Pues venga, un Rescate!

----------


## No Registrado

ya pueden ir preparando las medidas para otro año. los pantanos ya estan casi llenos.
no se de donde van a chupar ahora.

----------


## ddssbayy

terminado año hidrometeorológico ha sido de 45,7 litros por metro cuadrado, lo que convierte a dicho período en el más seco de la historia del Observatorio, cuya serie arrancó en 1916.????

----------


## pablovelasco

Pero si están los embalses a tope y se ha desbordado el ebro varias veces este invierno!! Falta de agua??? Yo que se, pues que hagan más embalses, ya que estos están llenos y aún así les falta, y dejan escurrir hm3 puros al mar, como durante las inundaciones pasadas... Bueno aunque entonces quizá no tengan un río vivo sino embalsado, y todos sabemos que es mucho mejor tener un río sin regular que uno racionalizado para aprovechar el agua.

----------


## sergi1907

*!Esta noticia es del 2011!*

----------

